# le frasi che lasciano un segno



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nel mio girovagare qua e là, mi imbatto a volte in sfoghi di persone lasciate, tradite, abbandonate, dai propri partner o amanti con le frasi più disparate che confesso a volte ho usato anch’io o ricevuto.

Voi ne avete qualcuna che ricordate con più piacere?
Io si, parecchie.

Non mi meriti, sei troppo per me.
Restiamo amici.
Io vorrei essere anche altro per te.
Non sono qui per fare sesso, cerco dialogo.
Non ho mai tradito, tu sei la prima con cui mi capita una cosa del genere.
Sei stata sostituita (usata da me)
E’ solo un amico, non pensare male (ricevuta da me dopo che li ho visti trombare)
Siamo separati in casa, ognuno ha la sua vita.
Eh no sabato pomeriggio non ci possiamo vedere perché abbiamo la spesa.
Nemmeno sabato sera da qui all’eternita, il sabato sera non posso mai perché insegno catechismo (Detta da un mio amico sposato all’amante single che voleva uscire)
Ma noi cosa siamo? Noi non siamo, noi scopiamo. (Ricevuta da me, giuro che non farò mai più una domanda tanto idiota).
Sono sempre on line ma con i colleghi.
Ti lascio perché ti amo troppo (questa è un classico, chissà se non l’avesse amata).
Ho capito che sono troppo coinvolto, e mia moglie non lo merita.
Non faccio sesso coniugale da 22 anni, cioè praticamente è un matrimonio bianco. 
Ma se hai un figlio di tre anni? Beh...è stato un errore, non era voluto, ero lì per caso.
Non volevo tradirti, è capitato.
Capitato come? Eh non so, mi son svegliato una mattina come nel film da grande, solo che io mi son trovata nuda a letto con un marito altrui.
Mi ami ancora? Certo sei unica per me, solo ora capisco quanto poco valeva Quel rapporto.
La vedrai ancora? Ma sei matta? Dimmelo ancora che mi offendo, per chi mi hai preso?

.................................


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Di cazzate ne ho sentite un casino anche io...
Ma la 4 e la 5...assurde.....
Ma ....si possono dire?
E qualcuno ci crede anche


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Di cazzate ne ho sentite un casino anche io...
> Ma la 4 e la 5...assurde.....
> Ma ....si possono dire?
> E qualcuno ci crede anche


Mi sa di sì.....


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Di cazzate ne ho sentite un casino anche io...
> Ma la 4 e la 5...assurde.....
> Ma ....si possono dire?
> E qualcuno ci crede anche


Qualcun* che la/il prim* c’è sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Poche esperienze e fortunatamente finite senza palle o frasi di circostanza


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Poche esperienze e fortunatamente finite senza palle o frasi di circostanza


Beh dai, sei stata sostituita, non è una frase di circostanza....rende bene l’idea...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh dai, sei stata sostituita, non è una frase di circostanza....rende bene l’idea...


Rende sicuramente l’idea...non avrei apprezzato l’uso del verbo.
Di sicuro aver preferito un’altra a me mette la parola fine anche a eventuali ripensamenti


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Rende sicuramente l’idea...non avrei apprezzato l’uso del verbo.
> Di sicuro aver preferito un’altra a me mette la parola fine anche a eventuali ripensamenti


Il verbo e’ stato scelto apposta...si doveva usare per forza per rendere bene l’idea.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il verbo e’ stato scelto apposta...si doveva usare per forza per rendere bene l’idea.


Lo trovo abbastanza di pessimo gusto . Poi dipende da quanto era importante la storia.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo trovo abbastanza di pessimo gusto . Poi dipende da quanto era importante la storia.


Per lei poco, per me tanto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per lei poco, per me tanto.


Alla faccia..pensa se non era importante come la scaricavi ahah
Trovato una più importante?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Te lo dico tra un paio di settimane.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te lo dico tra un paio di settimane.


Ti basta poco per stabilire che sia importante più di una storia importante


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Si mi bastano 9 settimane e mezzo...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Lara3 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel mio girovagare qua e là, mi imbatto a volte in sfoghi di persone lasciate, tradite, abbandonate, dai propri partner o amanti con le frasi più disparate che confesso a volte ho usato anch’io o ricevuto.
> 
> Voi ne avete qualcuna che ricordate con più piacere?
> Io si, parecchie.
> ...


Frasi così assurde non mi sono mai state dette; mi è stata detta una forse ancora più bastarda e ... molto originale. Dal mio ex marito. Come giustificazione al suo tradimento : “ mi annoiavo, non sapevo cosa fare”.
Boh, io a casa dopo il lavoro ( tempo pieno e anche più, mica part time) con un figlio in braccio preparavo la cena, nel frattempo cambiavo il pannolino all’altro, sistemavo cose in casa, sistemavo la cucina dopo la cena, “ sistemavo” il marito rientrato giusto 2’ prima della cena (brutto da dire, ma questa era la sua visione), poi mi mettevo pure a stirare, poi andavo dal bambino che intanto si era svegliato ecc.
Lui si annoiava... io non avevo tempo


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Ueh...quando ci si annoia ci si annoia....è brutto neh...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2021)

Anche “io non volevo fare del male a nessuno“ non è male.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche “io non volevo fare del male a nessuno“ non è male.


È splendida e di solito si sposa ben con: non pensavo ci avresti sofferto così.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Gennaio 2021)

"Non pensavo lo scoprissi" è stato già detto? E (mentendo) " come potrei mentire davanti a tanto dolore?" (cit. mio marito )


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> "Non pensavo lo scoprissi" è stato già detto? E (mentendo) " come potrei mentire davanti a tanto dolore?" (cit. mio marito )


Il tuo nick mi ricorda qualcuno, ma non riesco a ricordare chi.
L’autore della frase è oltre che tu marito, anche l’infedele?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il tuo nick mi ricorda qualcuno, ma non riesco a ricordare chi.
> L’autore della frase è oltre che tu marito, anche l’infedele?


Esatto, lui in persona.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Esatto, lui in persona.


Brava persona, sicuramente.
Ha tutta la mia stima. 
Diggelo.


----------

